# Saturday Entertainment :)



## MarkK (12/7/14)

So the plan for today was to go and hike some where out towards Kraaifontein/Stellenbosch.
But i checked the weather now and its not going to be thee best hiking weather ever so i looked around and noticed this!

http://www.lionrescue.org.za/index.htm

I see that Tygerberg Zoo closed and those animals ended up at the lion rescue, My gf is also a LEO.
So combine the 2  Take my lovely leo lady to see the lovely Leo's  AND help feed and support the animals that now live with the lions!

I'm sure she will be much impressed 

Check them out if you are looking for some family fun today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (12/7/14)

Tygerberg Zoo was really in a bad state and I'm glad they closed it. The animals were also neglected


----------



## MarkK (12/7/14)

Guys seriously!
Go check this place out!
It beautiful, the rangers working there are uber friendly and they know their animals. They recite facts from memory  Any one of the staff members are excellent and can give you full back story to the animal as well as interesting facts about these animals you probably didn’t know!!
This is a not for profit sanctuary so you can see how beautiful everything is, no expenses spared kinda thing!
Excellent and safe for the family! Many toddlers running around shouting with excitement  Stood 1m from a beautiful male white lion

One of 5 white lions currently living at the park  
A beautiful place including little cafe so you can get some small eats, there are also tables and bench's between the lion enclosure's so you can sit and have a lunch with an occasional ROAR in the back ground  

Highly recommended !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

